# Gas oven problems



## gregsmy (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a Magic Chef 34HA-5TKVW range/stove that is having a problem with the stove and broiler lighting. On Thanksgiving morning I turned the oven on like normal, the display showed normal but within 5-10 seconds the "oven on" display went out and the oven did not light. I tried it several times more and tried the broiler and neither would light. I removed the oven bottom and checked the burner and tried it a couple of times more and it started! I put it back together and left the oven on all day fearing it wouldnt restart. The next day I tried it again and could not get the oven or broiler to light no matter what I did, so I took the covers off the back and started to test variuos things in an attempt to diagnose the problem. This is what I found when turning it on:

The relay board is energized for about 3 seconds and power reaches the HSI. Then the relay drops out but the display is still on for another 3-4 seconds. If I hold the contacts closed on the relay the oven will light and stay lit until I release the contact.

The problem is affecting both the broiler and oven which have seperate burners and HSI parts and 1 dual gas valve. Any help in diagnosing the problem would be appreciated. Any kind of trouble shooting sheets would be great as well.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if you're getting power to relay then relay board is bad if no power then clock [erc] is bad.


----------

